# 9 week old Border Collie pup



## Simon louis (Apr 19, 2007)

My father has just bought a 9 week old BC puppy he wants to train as a service dog to help my sister who has downs syndrome.

He doesnt have net access so i am asking on his behalf.

He wants some tips to becoming a pack leader, he wants to know if he should allow strangers in the street to pet the dog, and also as this dog is a typical puppy and often doesnt know whats expected of him, should he correct the dog if it learns a command and choses to ignore it. Should he correct with a slip chain correction.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell him to go to a professional trainer. He needs to work with someone that does this work, and not guess at home. It will be a better deal.


----------



## Simon louis (Apr 19, 2007)

Should he be showing the dog lots off affection?
Should it be on the lead all the time/
Any good tips on bonding?

Sorry I have a million questions i would like to ask for him I just dont want to get it wrong.


----------



## Simon louis (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Jeff

I dont know of anyone round here that does this type of thing none of the dog training associations do it privately like he wants. He just wants a dog thats real well behaved and only has eyes for Sophie and does everything with her. A good companion but a high obedience trained dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If he wants it to be her dog, then maybe you can find an OB instructor to work with her training the dog in basics. This is a good way to accomplish your goals.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Simon louis said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> I dont know of anyone round here that does this type of thing none of the dog training associations do it privately like he wants. He just wants a dog thats real well behaved and only has eyes for Sophie and does everything with her. A good companion but a high obedience trained dog.


I'll PM you some info on videos/DVDs.


----------



## Simon louis (Apr 19, 2007)

Many thanks

Are there any tips you can offer on becoming pack leader or perhaps answer the few questions above? As I live in the UK it will be a few weeks before the DVD arrives and I dont want him to miss out on important things if you understand me.
I really do appreciate all your help and support. Hope you dont think I am being pushy asking you to answer the questions if you can.
I just need a base to start from till I can find a decent OB trainer.

Thanks again.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Simon louis said:


> Many thanks
> 
> Are there any tips you can offer on becoming pack leader or perhaps answer the few questions above? As I live in the UK it will be a few weeks before the DVD arrives and I dont want him to miss out on important things if you understand me.
> I really do appreciate all your help and support. Hope you dont think I am being pushy asking you to answer the questions if you can.
> ...


You got it. PMed you some articles and audio downloads, and some suggestions. It will be best, as Jeff says, to retain an Ob trainer to work with your sister and the dog. Meanwhile, while you get that in place, you can be reading up on the basics.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Simon.

Does your daughter live with you? If yes, then you need to be sure your daughter and the dog bond. Typically, other members in the house with a service dog do not pet or play with the dog. Half of the benefit of the service dog is in the bond.

If you are the trainer, it is more important for you to be fair and consistent than to bond. 

Try to involve your daughter in training if possible - AFTER basic OB is done. If you decide to use corrections, she should never give a correction, IMO.

NOBODY pets the dog unless it is cautious around strangers. Super-important. O - if the dog is a little cautious around strangers or nervous at all, it's not a good service dog prospect.

The dog should be on lead all the time. Don't allow bad habits to develop. 

Start playing retrieving games NOW! There is a magic window of opportunity for pups learning about retrieving (just the concept - not formal training). It ends about 12 wks of age.

I'm no expert, but did train a psychiatric service dog. I had a lot of the same questions you have, but in the end, you are only training behaviors. The way the dog interacts with or bonds with your daughter is a behavior that should be trained with equal thought as the typical service dog tasks like retrieving and opening doors.

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Get your hands on the "Service Dog Access Standard" evaluation (google it). It should be your first list of training goals if this dog is not going to be a strictly "in-home" service dog.


----------



## Simon louis (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi

I dont live with the dog no but I am there every day. My Mum and Dad are separated and my Dad remarried and had another child with Downs. 
Dog is very ball orientated so thats a start and is absolutely fine, quite bold in fact round strangers. He shows no fear with them at all, although I have told them not to let anyone pet him.

i appreciate your help, thanks


----------

